# dvd player sticks



## yamahall11e (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a philips dvd player. It's only about 2 years old. It's a 642. Movies sometimes stick. They stop and start. If I fast forward it, it even sticks during ff. I cleaned it with a swab and alcohol. Didn't help. Not all dvd's stick. Is it garbage? I appreciate any help. Thank you.


----------

